# SSD unter Windows 7 mit Trim Funktion



## Overtown (8. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke darüber nach mein System mit einer SSD aufzurüsten.
Ich verwende 7 32bit, als Board verwende ich das GA-P55-UD 3 von Gigabyte nicht die USB3 Version)
Ich bin ein wenig durcheinander durch die ganze Leserei bezüglich der Win7 Unterstützung für die SSD. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich nur Windows 7 installieren und Trim läuft? Bisher habe ich bei meinen herkömmlichen Festplatten die Treiber installiert die auf der mitgelieferten Treiber CD dabei waren, sprich INF Update Utility, Gigabyte SATA Treiber sowie Intel Matrix Storage Storage Manager.  Entfallen diese Schritte, mit Ausnahme der INF Update Utility? Bin neu in der SSD Thematik, manchmal kann zuviel lesen im Internet in div Foren einen auch völlig verwirren. Aktuell steht ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drives - SATA - 2,5 Zoll - OCZ Vertex2 E 2,5" SSD 60 GB diese Platte im Brennpunkt des Interesses. 
Danke schonmal für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

Richtig erkannt!

*VOR *der Installation im BIOS den Controller auf AHCI stellen. Den Rest macht Windows automatisch.
Falls du nen ICH10(R) Chipsatz hast würde ich den Intel RST Treiber installieren, der gibt nochmal nen bisschen Schreibwerte in den 4k Segmenten. Trim wird in jedem Fall unterstützt (egal ob Windows oder Intel Treiber).


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html

hier werden sie geholfen XD

lies dir die startseite einmal durch und hänge weitere fragen pls in den dafür vorgesehenen thread, also in den verlinkten eintrag^^

thx


----------



## Own3r (8. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt!
> 
> *VOR *der Installation im BIOS den Controller auf AHCI stellen. Den Rest macht Windows automatisch.
> Falls du nen ICH10(R) Chipsatz hast würde ich den Intel RST Treiber installieren, der gibt nochmal nen bisschen Schreibwerte in den 4k Segmenten. Trim wird in jedem Fall unterstützt (egal ob Windows oder Intel Treiber).



Ganau so ist es! 

Man kann AHCI zwar auch nachträglich aktivieren, ist aber nicht so gut, daher machs lieber vorher.


----------



## Overtown (8. November 2010)

OK, danke für Eure Antworten. AHCI ist bei mir ohnehin schon aktiviert.
Ist das von mir verlinkte Modell zu empfehlen? Leider keine Bewertungen bei Alternate


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2010)

Ja die Vertex2 ist momentan ,mit, einer der besten SSD's da mach dir mal keine Sorgen!


----------



## kress (8. November 2010)

Vertex 2 Extended ist mMn die Beste im P/L Verhältnis. 60GB reichen locker aus für Os+ Programme.


----------



## Own3r (8. November 2010)

Ich habe die Verrtex 2 schon seit langer Zeit und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Sie ist einfach gut !


----------



## Overtown (8. November 2010)

jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen gescheiten 3,5" Adapter, der sich mit den Schienen von den Coolermaster Gehäusen verwenden lässt, bei Alternatate gibts zwar welche im Angebot, die scheinen aber nicht mit den Schienen der Coolermaster (Sileo) kompatibel zu sein. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## hwk (8. November 2010)

Overtown schrieb:


> jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen gescheiten 3,5" Adapter, der sich mit den Schienen von den Coolermaster Gehäusen verwenden lässt, bei Alternatate gibts zwar welche im Angebot, die scheinen aber nicht mit den Schienen der Coolermaster (Sileo) kompatibel zu sein. Hat jemand einen Tip?



Eigentlich sollten n 3.5" Adapter bei der Vertex 2 dabei sein


----------



## kress (8. November 2010)

Der Adapter passt aber nicht bei jedem Gehäuse.
Zum Beispiel auch nicht bei nem Antec 1200, da musst ich die Löcher beim Adapter größer bohren.


----------



## Overtown (8. November 2010)

Jo, stimmt, sehe ich auch gerade.
Wer lesen kann...
Hoffe nur der ist mit den Schienen aus dem Coolermaster kompatibel, ansonsten muss der metallbohrer ran


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Der Adapter passt aber nicht bei jedem Gehäuse.
> Zum Beispiel auch nicht bei nem Antec 1200, da musst ich die Löcher beim Adapter größer bohren.



 Komisch also bei meiner Force hat der Adabter in mein Antec1200 gepasst, eigentlich sind die Löcher für die HDD und dem Adabter genormt. Eigentlich müssten die Löcher passen??


----------



## kress (8. November 2010)

Nee, die warn zu klein für die Schrauben des 1200, die sind ja ein gutes Stück länger, kennste ja.
Da konnte ich die normalen schrauben von der  SSD nich nehmen. Jetzt hab ich die so gebohrt, dass sie passen, aber kein Gewinde haben, sondern nur gesteckt sind, das reicht aber auch, die Schrauben können ja nirgends hin.


----------



## roheed (8. November 2010)

in mein Lian li (PC-7FN) hat der adpater auch gut gepasst.


----------



## kress (8. November 2010)

Kann auch sein, dass es ein Fertigungsfehler war, die Schrauben haben nur ganz knapp nicht gepasst, aber mit Gewalt durchdrehen konnte ich sie nicht, von daher bleib mir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. November 2010)

Kommt mir echt merwürdig vor, die Löcher am Adapter sind genau so groß wie die an ner herkömlichen HDD und mehr braucht es ja nicht. Die langen durchgesteckt und festgeschraubt wie bei meiner normalen Platte??


----------



## kress (8. November 2010)

Dachte ich mir auch, aber am Ende war jedes Loch ein paar mm zu klein.^^


----------



## GPHENOM (8. November 2010)

Ich brauchte den Adapter in meinem CM Storm Scout nicht mal, da war einer bei, aber ich hab den Standard auch probiert und der passte.


----------



## Vaykir (8. November 2010)

also meine C300 klebt mit doppelseitigem klebeband am festplatten rack. das kostete ca. 2 cent für den streifen 

(und hat sogar kühleffekt durch den metallboden^^)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. November 2010)

Naja bei einem Verbrauch von max. 2Watt ist so eine Kühlung nicht Notwendig da sich ne SSD nicht mal an nähernd so erhitzt wie eine herkömmliche HDD. Mit dem ins Gehäuse kleben, gar keine schlecht Idee, viele legen sie auch einfach ins Gehäuse was ich persönlich nicht so prickelnd finde, von daher ein hoch aufs doppelseitige Klebeband!


----------



## Vaykir (9. November 2010)

Oder Klettvrschluss... *Idee*


----------



## Overtown (12. November 2010)

Ich muss dieses Thema nochmal aufkommen lassen.
Ich jetzt die Vertex 2 E hier, werde gleich loslegen.
Also nochmal: Den Chipsatztreiber (INF Update Utility ) von meiner Mainboard Treiber CD muss ich aber dennoch installieren, oder? Sollte ich den Windows 7 Treiber für die SSD verwenden oder macht es Sinn, den neuen Intel Matrix Storage Manager zu verwenden?


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

weder noch... der heist jetzt intel rapid storage technology treiber. und dne bitte in der version 10.0.0.1046 nehmen.


----------



## Overtown (12. November 2010)

ok, danke, gleich mal downloadn
um sicher zu gehen: kein Chipsatztreiber (Inf Update von der Gigabyte CD) ? Nur den von dir o.g. und ggfs onboard sound? Sorry, bin nicht so ganz fit darin, welcher treiber für was zuständig ist, befasse mich immer nur mit sowas wenn was ein umbau ansteht


----------



## Overtown (12. November 2010)

gibts den denn nicht auf der Intel Seite?


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

du kannst ruhig alle treiber vom gigabyte board installieren! bringt sogar etwas speed
beim booten...war bei mir zumindest der fall.

aber ganz wichtig, am ende den Intel RST 10.0 treiber drüber bügeln!

Link gibts hier

Intel(R) Rapid Storage-Technologie (aktuell: v10.0.0.1046 WHQL) - WIN7 - Treiber - Win-Lite Forum


----------



## roheed (12. November 2010)

> gibts den denn nicht auf der Intel Seite?



nein der 10.0 ist noch nicht offiziel draußen....warum auch immer XD


----------



## Vaykir (12. November 2010)

doch der is offiziell und hat auch WHQL zertifikat.
intel braucht nur immer gute 6 monate, bis die auf der webseite auftauchen XD


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

so, hab die Vertex2 jetzt drin, fühlt sich ganz gut an.
Aber die Werte sehen nicht so gut aus.
Vielleicht versuche ich es mal nur mit den Windows treibern.
Muss ich irgendwas beachten wenn ich windows nochmal neu installiere?
Einfach die vorhandene Partition löschen und in den unpartitionierten bereich installieren, oder ist die vorgehensweise eine andere bei SSD´s?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. November 2010)

Ne genau so Partition löschen und in den un Partitionierten Bereich win7 installieren, das wars mehr nicht.


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

@overtown

naja so schlecht sehen deine werte eigentlich auch nicht aus.
hast du deine hardware schon gepostet? 
da scheint mir eher der hund begraben zu sein


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

@roheed
Hab mein Profil mal ergänzt


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

jo dann weiß ich auch nicht^^ ist ja nicht grad die uralthardware. 

sonst kann ich nur das übliche raten, 
SSD reseten win7 frisch drauf ohne zu partitionieren.

etwas exotischerer tip, 
die spannung der Southbridge etwas anheben!
falls die i5 überhaupt noch sowas haben


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

och, ja, im grunde genommen sind mir die benchmark werte auch nicht so wichtig, wollte halt nur mal gucken ob alles ordnungsgemäß funzt. Habe Win7 nochmal neu aufgesetzt, habe nur die win7 treiber verwendet, noch nicht einmal chipsatztreiber. Der Windows Leistungsindex verblieb so auf 5,9. Jetzt habe ich nochmal den Intel Rapid Starage 10.0... draufgehauen, und der Leistungsindex ist auf 7,7 gestiegen. Im Atto Benchmark sind die Werte top, deutlich über 200 MB in den hinteren Tests, ich meine sogar über 250 (will jetzt nicht nochmal benchen) Arbeiten läuft flüssig, der Windows 7 Ladebildschirm wird manchmal für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde angezeigt, manchmal aber auch gar nicht, und das trotz installierter Bitdefender Security Suite 2011. Programminstallationen gehen deutlich schneller, z.B. Acrobat Reader war richtig fix, das hat vorher deutlich länger gedauert. Thunderbird starten dauert ca. 1 Sekunde, Chrome und IE weniger als 1 Sekunde. Was will man mehr? Ich werde jetzt noch alle anderen Programme installieren und hoffe, daß das alles so bleibt. Ich bin mal zuversichtlich. Ich frage mich nur allerdings, ob das zurücksetzen der SSD nach gewisser Zeit wirklich nötig ist? Was bring das?


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

zurücksetzten der ssd brauchst du nur, wenn auf der ssd zu viel geschrieben wird und die werte dadurch in den keller gehen.
aber solange du keine gravierenden leistungseinbrüche feststellen kannst (was bei nem otto-normal-verbraucher niemals der fall sein wird), brauchste da auch nix zurücksetzten. es wird warscheinlich eher der fall eintreten, dass du win7 neu installierst, weil das system zu überladen ist, oder sich viren breit gemacht haben


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

Hm, hab jetzt doch nochmal HD Tune laufen lassen, das ist aber sehr schlecht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

sorry, ich weiss nicht wie man hier die bilder anders einfügt


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

Overtown schrieb:


> Hm, hab jetzt doch nochmal HD Tune laufen lassen, das ist aber sehr schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann man nix drauf erkennen, auflösung zu gering.


edit:
ganz einfach:
du lädst das bild unten im dateinanhang hoch (Anhänge verwalten) und kopierst dann den bildlink.

der link sieht ca so aus:  Xttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=285952&stc=1&d=1289673056

die sechsstellige zahl hinter "attachmentid=" packste in folgenden tag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den rest von dem link einfach löschen


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

der transfer-rate-graph sieht bei den ocz immer so kacke aus. frag mal hulky und roheed, die werden dir das bestätigen können.

nen graphen wi ebei mir wirste wohl eher selten finden bei den vertex2 
und nicht wegen den 10% cpu auslastung wundern. da läuft noch nen game im hintergrund XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

@Vaykir
Benutzt Du die Windows Treiber oder den Intel 10.0....?


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

ja hdtune ist immer katastrophal mit den SF SSD

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2339380-post6.html

da kannst nichts machen. leistungsindex 7.7 spricht aber für das alles io ist jetzt


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

Overtown schrieb:


> @Vaykir
> Benutzt Du die Windows Treiber oder den Intel 10.0....?



den intel. sieht mit dem msahci aber genau so aus.
wenn die platte komplett clean is und nur win7 frisch drauf ist, dann zeigt der graph nen waagerechten strich an


----------



## Overtown (13. November 2010)

@roheed 
Ja bei dir gehts aber immerhin über die 200er Marke
meine Samsung F4 hat da bessere Werte gemacht


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

Overtown schrieb:


> @roheed
> Ja bei dir gehts aber immerhin über die 200er Marke
> meine Samsung F4 hat da bessere Werte gemacht



ähm, mit sicherheit nicht. ich wüsste nicht, dass es eine HDD gibt, die über 200mb read kommt.... das wär schon mehr als merkwürdig XD

hdds haben meist ne fallende kurve, weil die zugriffszeiten außen auf dem platter geringer sind als inner mitte (oder andersrum?)...


----------



## roheed (13. November 2010)

ja das hat mich bei dir auch ein bischen gewundert aber ne lösung dafür hab ich leider keine.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. November 2010)

Innen ist ne HDD schneller nach ausen langsamer. Ausen ist der Weg pro Umdrehung ja länger als innen, auch die Zugrifszeit ist ausen schlechter als innen. Naja irgentwann ist die Zeit der HDD sowieso abgelaufen wie bei den Röhrenmonitoren. Was meint ihr was Weinachten los sein wird, bei dem Preisverfall vermute ich das es viele Hardware Geschenk eine SSD sein wird. Ich hoffe dasd dann keiner von euch Urlaub hat denn dann wird hir die Hölle los sein......!


----------



## Vaykir (13. November 2010)

doch ich hab urlaub, aber bin zu hause^^
ich hoffe es wird nicht wie die letzten 2 jahre weihnachten sien, dass ich fett mit 40 fieber im bett wegsterbe... hab ich dies jahr mal voll kein bock drauf.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. November 2010)

Weil Weinachten ist echt ne heftige Zeit im Forum, obwohl letztes Jahr gings einiger maasen. Da war noch Wirtschaftskriese das hat man total gemerkt war recht ruhig aber dieses Jahr wirds mehr das hab ich im Gefühl. Also halt die fit Vaykir, ich möchte nicht wissen wer sich alles ne SSD gewünscht hat aber ich denke ne ganze Menge!


----------



## Overtown (14. November 2010)

Vaykir schrieb:


> ähm, mit sicherheit nicht. ich wüsste nicht, dass es eine HDD gibt, die über 200mb read kommt.... das wär schon mehr als merkwürdig XD
> 
> hdds haben meist ne fallende kurve, weil die zugriffszeiten außen auf dem platter geringer sind als inner mitte (oder andersrum?)...



ich meinte auch die Werte meiner HDD in HD Tune im Vergleich zu meinen Werten in HD Tune mit der SDD, nicht m Vergleich zu Deinen Werten mit der SSD in HD Tune


----------



## Overtown (14. November 2010)

Überlege gerade die Vertex zurückzuschicken und due Crucial Real SSD mit 64GB zu holen. Die ist zwar langsam im schreiben, aber ansonsten scheint die ja noch ein wenig performanter zu sein. Könnt Ihr mir diesen Schritt empfehlen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

Nicht wirklich den Unterschied wirst du sowiso nicht merken und die Vertex2 ist schnell genug.


----------



## Own3r (14. November 2010)

Ich würde die Vertex 2 behalten, denn die Crucial ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, da sie noch nicht so ausgereift ist.


----------



## Vaykir (14. November 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ich würde die Vertex 2 behalten, denn die Crucial ist auch nicht unbedingt besser, da sie noch nicht so ausgereift ist.



die crucial is auch nicht weniger ausgereift, als die vertex.
aber der wechsel wär mehr als sinnlos, erst recht weil die C300 64gb sehr kleine schreibwerte hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. November 2010)

Ja genau bei allen SSD's ohne Sandforce Controller skaliert die Geschwindigkeit mit der größe der SSD. Du wärst wohl recht enteuscht wenn du tauschen würdest. Ich kann aber nicht verstehen warum du mit der Vertex2 so unzufrieden bist??


----------



## Overtown (14. November 2010)

ich hab irgendwie das gefühl, daß es unrund läuft, auch die bench werte sind ja nicht so dolle
ich habe diverse audioprogramme die ich gerade installiert habe und ich hatte teilweise das gefühl, daß die installation länger gedauert hat als auf ner normalen HDD
Auch das Starten meines Sequenzerprogrammes dauert ziemlich lange, ca. 15 sekunden, das hat sich nicht gebessert gegenüber einer HDD, vielleicht liegt es aber auch an dem Programm selbst, das initialisiert so einiges beim start, aber das ist schon enttäuschend
Ich werde die Platte jetzt mal ein paar Stunden im idle stehen lassen, mal gucken, ob TRIM was verändert an den schreibvorgängen


----------



## Master06 (21. Dezember 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ganau so ist es!
> 
> Man kann AHCI zwar auch nachträglich aktivieren, ist aber nicht so gut, daher machs lieber vorher.



Hallo ich hab ein problem und zwar ich hab mein ssd unter ide laufen was ist der unterschied zum ahci??????


Danke


----------



## robbe (21. Dezember 2010)

AHCI ist meistens etwas schneller. Du kannst aber auch nachträglich auf AHCI umstellen, musst dafür bloß ein paar einstellungen im Windows und Bios vornehmen.


----------



## Master06 (21. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> AHCI ist meistens etwas schneller. Du kannst aber auch nachträglich auf AHCI umstellen, musst dafür bloß ein paar einstellungen im Windows und Bios vornehmen.



Danke, es wäre net wenn du mir sagen könntest wie?
und was ich da machen muss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Du musst erst in die Regestrie
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci
den Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen dann neu Start, ins Bios umschallten und dann ganz normal hochfahren.


----------



## Master06 (21. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Du musst erst in die Regestrie
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci
> den Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen dann neu Start, ins Bios umschallten und dann ganz normal hochfahren.






wie komm ich zur der regestrie? tut mir leid kenn mich da nicht so aus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

unter "Ausführen" gibst du "regedit" ein. Das findest du unter Alle Programme, zubehör.


----------



## Master06 (21. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> unter "Ausführen" gibst du "regedit" ein. Das findest du unter Alle Programme, zubehör.





Hmm ich hab es gemacht wie du geschrieben hast und dann in bios bei speicherkonfiguration auf ahci umgeschaltet.
 aber leider hat mein rechner nicht hoch gefahren----Doch hab es hinbekommen super danke nochmal hulkhardy1.
hab meine externe festplatte ( keine ssd) von usb anschluss weggetan dann ging es auf einmal...


----------

